# Namibia



## John Nayduk (15 Apr 2003)

Anyone out there serve in Namibia in 1989?


----------



## armyvern (31 Jul 2007)

Yep. I sure did.

This thread is old!! But I see that you're still around.

Vern


----------



## John Nayduk (5 Aug 2007)

Yeah, too dumb to get out I guess.


----------



## armyvern (5 Aug 2007)

I was that first year Pte that ended up on that tour...

6 more months in though and I can get out!!   
There's still a few of the others around that I keep in touch with.


----------



## John Nayduk (6 Aug 2007)

I never see anyone from that tour.  Of course living in Windsor doesn't help.


----------



## Rhibwolf (20 Sep 2007)

My Uncle Greg Carey was there, a WO EME type.  He even made the Sentinel - a picture of him in a bazaar of some sort.  He was the last fellow to lower the UN flag over Cdn compound and he kept it.  He gave it to me a few years back during his battle with cancer.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

Well, if he took the last flag down ... he was on Roto 1 !! Not many troops made it onto that tour, and it was very short-lived. That's a good thing; SWAPO won the election, end of story. 

The shopping was indeed awesome, especially when there's this girl on the bus coming back from Etosha ... who's quite parched and finds solace and refreshemnts in the next little town she makes the driver stop in ... Vern + much wine = shopping with panache!! 

I was a Roto Zero type.

Hmmm let's see:

Dan Sullivan is still around;
I think Pedro Rosa is still kicking about the Tor Scots <--- (this one time in Windhoek at the fairgrounds ... I have pictoral proof!);
Kim Lapointe's painting rocks;
Ron Benda just got out;
Ivan F. is kicking LFWA TC;
Nathalie R. is still in;
Brad Denoon's still in;
Karen SXXXXXX is posted somewhere east of Eden right now;
Steve Thompson is out and we still exchange Christmas cards ... 

There's a whole bunch still ... it's a small world.


----------



## oozieman (24 Sep 2007)

I was on ROTO 1. It still remains the best tour of my career.


----------



## army outfitters (24 Sep 2007)

P Rosa is now the artillery RSM in Toronto


----------



## Danjanou (24 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I think Pedro Rosa is still kicking about the Tor Scots <--- (this one time in Windhoek at the fairgrounds ... I have pictoral proof!);



You sure Rosa was a Tor Scot then?

I only remember sending two horse blanket oatmeal savages, John Knell and Bruce Mair. of course I was only the guy who signed off on it so what do I know.  :


Bruce is still in AFAIK now gone to the dark side and with the Lincoln and Welland Regt.


----------



## army outfitters (24 Sep 2007)

Yes Bruce has gone to the dark side and I think is a major now. John Knell I saw about 5 years ago but I am not sure what he is doing now. Sideris was on it of course also and is still a minor Royal not to be confused with the reg force unit.


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Sep 2007)

A very good friend of mine was there - Bob Kaine - he was a Veh Tech, and I believe either a Sergeant or a Warrant on that tour, I'm not sure which Roto he was on, but I think Roto 0 - based on what he's told me about doing recce's for accomodations/workshops etcetera.

If any of you want to contact him, PM me and I'll pass your info on to him.


Roy


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You sure Rosa was a Tor Scot then?
> 
> I only remember sending two horse blanket oatmeal savages, John Knell and Bruce Mair. of course I was only the guy who signed off on it so what do I know.  :
> 
> ...



I'm not sure where Pedro was out of way back then, but he is with the Tor Scots now I believe.

Bruce did go to the dark side, as did Kim Lapointe who's now supervising the painting of rocks at 2RCR. He was my MCpl way back when (I was a 1st year Pte on that tour) ... and I believe that he and Pedro were out of the same ResF Unit in TO.

I could be wrong, I'm over the hill in about a week from now.

 :'(


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> A very good friend of mine was there - Bob Kaine - he was a Veh Tech, and I believe either a Sergeant or a Warrant on that tour, I'm not sure which Roto he was on, but I think Roto 0 - based on what he's told me about doing recce's for accomodations/workshops etcetera.
> 
> If any of you want to contact him, PM me and I'll pass your info on to him.
> 
> ...



I remember that name, can't put a face to it though. That would have been our tour ... we were living en masse out in the Windhoek fairgrounds ... mixed accomodations. I ended up living up at the orphanage ( go figure eh??  ;D ) once we got it all sorted out though ... but dined with the Aussies ... excellent food there I tell you!!


----------



## dangerboy (24 Sep 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You sure Rosa was a Tor Scot then?
> 
> I only remember sending two horse blanket oatmeal savages, John Knell and Bruce Mair. of course I was only the guy who signed off on it so what do I know.  :


He was a 48th back then.


----------



## army outfitters (24 Sep 2007)

Correct and then offered promotion and transfered units. Now CWO, god help us


----------



## John Nayduk (12 Jan 2008)

Just catching up on this thread.
Pedro was the course officer as an MWO on my SLC in Pet in 2003 (04?).  He really has't changed at all.  
Frank Demane (sp?), last I heard was instructing in St Jean, but that was a few years ago.  
Kim LaPointe was in the Lincoln and Wellend back then.
Last thing I heard about Adrian Bushell, although it was 15 years ago, was that he was a stripper in Vancouver.
Ken Willett got out and has a familly and is still in the GTA.
Gerry Davidson was living in a bus in the NWT the last time I heard from him (again, that was a long time ago).


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2008)

Ahaaaa!! That's why Adrian and I got along so damn famously then!! 

Man, I loved that guy. He made a great shopping, dancing, dinner and leave buddy!!


----------



## John Nayduk (19 Jan 2008)

That was 19 years ago, wonder what they're up to now.  ???


----------



## OLD935SGT (30 May 2008)

I was with 89CLU (first rotation) in Namibia.   I was based out of Windhoek with Transportation.  Anyone else??


----------



## John Nayduk (30 May 2008)

I was a MCpl in transport on the first tour.  ArmyVern was a box kicker on the first tour as well.


----------



## OLD935SGT (30 May 2008)

Recce, were you in Kat or Windhoek.  I ran the bus and passenger section out of Windhoek.


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2008)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> I was a MCpl in transport on the first tour.  ArmyVern was a box kicker on the first tour as well.



Hey now, I pushed paper ... and money -- kept entirely clear of the warehouse!!  >

Uhmmm Omar L. is here working in Tn Coy as a civ driver ...

I once was part of a crew that "borrowed" a truck one night though for a trip to Keet...  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2008)

If its the same guy I think he's working at FD SP for CFSME at K-1.


----------



## John Nayduk (31 May 2008)

Old935Sgt, I worked out if Windhoek.  I was the guy that broke his leg parachuting in early August.


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2008)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> Old935Sgt, I worked out if Windhoek.  I was the guy that broke his leg parachuting in early August.



Ahaaa!! I remember you.

That occured just before Ivan, Bill, MacTavish and I were going to go down ... and they nixed that after your 'incident'. Ergo we all ended up in Swakopmund instead ... singing songs very loudly as we stumbled home to the leave centre instead.


----------



## John Nayduk (31 May 2008)

And a nice leave centre it was.  Right on the beach, I wonder what that would cost to buy?


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> And a nice leave centre it was.  Right on the beach, I wonder what that would cost to buy?



I don't know, but I bet it was a hell of a lot cheaper before Angeline Jolie and Brad Pitt decided to have their daughter there.

It's be an awesome place to retire.  8)


----------



## John Nayduk (1 Jun 2008)

I've always said that I'd go back in a heart beat.


----------



## imahikergirl (1 Jun 2008)

My other half was in Windhoek for the last tour to go through - got there in Aug 89.  He is an MSE Op and was a Cpl at that time.  He was in cargo section.


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

imahikergirl said:
			
		

> My other half was in Windhoek for the last tour to go through - got there in Aug 89.  He is an MSE Op and was a Cpl at that time.  He was in cargo section.



Then he'd have been there with Karen "Sorndog" -- one of my counterparts on numerous tours ... and an awesome roomie. 

Sadly, she just pulled pin and put in her VR -- Comox ... apparently she likes it there too much!! I'll miss that mother-trucker. ;D


----------



## Kevin Moran (21 Aug 2008)

I was one of the PPCLI  pers on the the second tour.  Best tour I was ever on.


----------



## John Nayduk (25 Aug 2008)

I'd go back tomorrow (if I wasn't in Pet getting ready to go somewhere else  ;D)


----------



## armyvern (29 Aug 2008)

Well chatter over in the "Highest Ranking Female" thread eventually made it's way to Associate MND *Mary* Collins (note that the media calls her "Joan Collins" throughout the write-up & in the picture caption  : )... I remembered this pic and pulled it out of the shoebox ...

The write-up killed me reading it again ... I hope it shows up large enough that you can read the article about our very tough tour that we were about to embark on ...  :-X

Read the article ... ignore the little 1st year Pte standing next to Ms. Collins; I was obviously having a bad-hair day.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2008)

Geez, Vern, did you have fake ID, when you joined?  You look twelve-teen!


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Read the article ... ignore the little 1st year Pte standing next to Ms. Collins; I was obviously having a bad-hair day.



OK!  We'll ignore the Pte having a bad-hair day; but it is rather hard to ignore the Coffee Cup Stain.....  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (29 Aug 2008)

George is just grumpy. The last time he was at the War Museum they thought he was an exhibit and tried to stop him from leaving.  8)


----------



## GAP (29 Aug 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> George is just grumpy. The last time he was at the War Museum they thought he was an exhibit and tried to stop him from leaving.  8)



Damn old coots won't stand still for the static displays!!!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (29 Aug 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Geez, Vern, did you have fake ID, when you joined?  You look twelve-teen!



20 then, turned 21 during the tour.  

I didn't join until after doing a couple years at good ol' Mount Allison. But thank you ... I've _depreciated_ somewhat since then!!  >

(I'll blame my parents for the coffee stain George --- they clipped it from the paper to give to me when I got back from tour ... )


----------



## Korporaal (29 Aug 2008)

Yes, but I was on the other team, 1981- 1982,  ;D


----------



## armyvern (29 Aug 2008)

Korporaal said:
			
		

> Yes, but I was on the other team, 1981- 1982,  ;D



SADF boys coming back to haunt me!!??   8)


----------



## Korporaal (29 Aug 2008)

LOL...I heard some stories about the Windhoek Sun Hotel, heck I had a few of my own in 82. >:


----------



## armyvern (29 Aug 2008)

Korporaal said:
			
		

> LOL...I heard some stories about the Windhoek Sun Hotel, heck I had a few of my own in 82. >:



Continental ... 'til the bomb went off (and I can't tell a lie --- I'd still sneak in there to hit the discotheque upstairs on the top level after the bomb went off and it went OofB).  :-\


----------



## Korporaal (2 Sep 2008)

Continental ?

Are you talking about the Kalahari Sands Hotel, which was part of the Southern Suns Group of hotels.
We used to call it the Windhoek Sun, if memory serves me correctly it was the only major hotel in Windhoek at the time, mind you I was not sober most of the time when we were allowed down in Windhoek on pass...which wasn`t often.We kept the M.P.s busy though.LOL
I have distant alcohol diffused memories of the disco at the hotel

I heard that the UN was there as a "peacekeeping force" but did not know that the Canadians were there as well. I had left by the time the UN arrived, but I`m curious as to your experiences and/or opinions of the SWA issue as  we were told some funny stories of UN peacekeepers  running out the back of transport aircraft rifles locked and loaded for battle all in front of a mayoral delegation with V.I.P.s in attendance. 
How were you treated / accepted by the old SADF ?
Do you have any interesting or funny stories to tell ?

Regards


----------



## armyvern (3 Sep 2008)

Korporaal said:
			
		

> *Do you have any interesting or funny stories to tell ?*
> 
> Regards



Who me!!??

 :rofl:

They'll have to wait though ... I'm off to weapons draw ... (without the herc).


----------



## Korporaal (3 Sep 2008)

LOL

Particularly interested in the reaction of the SADF guys to the UN `s arrival.I read that the UN peacekeepers were not well thought of, particularly when SWAPO/PLAN started the insurgency again in controvention of the agreement and ceasefire put in place.


----------



## John Nayduk (6 Sep 2008)

I got to Namibia in the middle of March, 1989.  We just walked off the airplane and were we met by a tall blonde female SAP officer who smiled at us and directed us to the military terminal at Strijom (SP?) Airport.  We seemed to get along with with the SADF and SAP guys.
I remember the 1st of April, 89.  The day that the UN was to take over the SWAPO told thier guys to go home AND bring your guns.  The SADF didn't take too kindly to that.  I have newspapers at home showing the aftermath of the fire fights.  We were staying at the fair groud then.  Crazy times.


----------



## Kevin Moran (6 Sep 2008)

I was on the second tour in tpt pl. We were a two truck convoy headed up north and east into the caprivi strip.  This was after the elections I think.  Anyway we pulled over beside a convoy of Ratel 20's heading south.  The SADF conscripts were all happy and saying hi to us and waving.  They were going back to the RSA
We had one of our officers with us on that trip. She apparently went over to introduce herself to the SADF officer.  She came back kind of miffed.  Apparently after her intro the SADF officer told her to F*** Off.  She took it pretty good.  I was thinking that we were lucky that they weren't Koevet. Probably would have being a gun fight.lol
Actually we had a run in with some demobbed Koevet at the hotel in Oshikati. (and lived to tell about it) But that's another story.


----------



## John Nayduk (6 Sep 2008)

During our tour a bunch of us joined the parachute club in Windhoek.  There were a lot of ex SADF and SWATF guys there but generally, we were accepted and made to feel welcome.  
I can understand their feels toward the UN.  Here we were perceived to be giving the country over to the enemy.
Any idea how the country is doing now?


----------



## armyvern (6 Sep 2008)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> I got to Namibia in the middle of March, 1989.  We just walked off the airplane and were we met by a tall blonde female SAP officer who smiled at us and directed us to the military terminal at Strijom (SP?) Airport.  We seemed to get along with with the SADF and SAP guys.
> I remember the 1st of April, 89.  The day that the UN was to take over the SWAPO told thier guys to go home AND bring your guns.  The SADF didn't take too kindly to that.  I have newspapers at home showing the aftermath of the fire fights.  We were staying at the fair groud then.  Crazy times.



Remember the "frozen waterbottles" incident from that day?? I also think that's the night that I slept in the middle of the running track at the fairgrounds...  :-X

LMFAO.


----------



## armyvern (6 Sep 2008)

Some pics that I just uploaded ...

Airport waiting for Roto I to come in to replace us ...







Vern, Bob McRoberts & Ronnie the Camel






On the dunes outside Swakopmund






Vern at the Tropic of Capricorn (yes dear, there is bullet holes in signs in Namibia too!!)






On Canada day Parade in the Fairgrounds ... note that they made we chicks wear our damn skirts and high heels in the dirt!! Yes indeed, those were the days when the Canadian Military had to operationally deploy overseas with their DEUs ... lest there be a "Parade" to participate in!! Ahh, Peacekeeprs that we were.  






The boys jumping into the fairgrounds






Obstacle Course at the Fairgrounds






SADF Checkpoint at Walvis Bay


----------



## armyvern (6 Sep 2008)

Fuck. That obstacle course pic ... lead runner is Greg "Jonesy" Jones --- I'm quite sure he's our only one (from either roto) to spend some time in cells during Op Matador.

He's still kicking around CPC these days I believe. Ahhh the memories of doing guard duty come flooding back ... Perhaps I'm not that old after all.  ;D


----------



## Kevin Moran (6 Sep 2008)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> I can understand their feels toward the UN.  Here we were perceived to be giving the country over to the enemy.
> Any idea how the country is doing now?



I  felt the same way in regards to their feelings towards us. 
During the elections IMHO the UN had a very anti-South African Pro SWAPO stand point. (One of those "SWAPO could do no wrong" ideas)
I'm not sure how things are going there now.  I 'd like to go back for a visit though.  I remember the Mount Etjo Safari Park had a "semi" tame cheetah named Asterix that walk around the huts.  I was able to pet it.  That was pretty cool.


----------



## John Nayduk (7 Sep 2008)

Great photos!!!  Sure brings back a bunch of memories.  The first pic of us waiting for the plane, I recognize a bunch of people (but at my age, not their names  :). I remember the Canada Day celebration.  I work guard duty at the front gate and laughed as we watched the Polish guys stumble home.  They were giving away parts of their uniforms all night and most were in for a beating in the morning, me thinks.  I have a photo at home of Phil Martin on the greased log part of the obstacle course. Of course I'm not home right now to scan anything (if I remember, I'll do it in March or so).  
Remember the crocodile farm?  I remember the guy that ran the place would take off his socks and shoes and jump into the pens while feeding the crocs.  I also remember that he was missing his big toe  ;D.  
As far as the attitude that the UN had for SWAPO, I agree.  
It would be nice to get together with some of the guys (and girls) f\who went there (from either tour).
Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## OLD935SGT (7 Sep 2008)

I agree with Recce Guy...those are great photos...brings back all kinds of memories.  I actually drove the some of the Polish Contingent home on Canada Day...and they were very drunk.  There Sgt was pissed with them and I am sure there were more than a few who were sorry the next day.

Like Recce Guy, I see all kinds of faces I recognize, but most of the names escape me.  I think I was part of the group that was riding camels that day outside of Swakopmund.  If memory serves, the fellow on the camel was staying at the beach house at the same time as me...and was involved in the rubber raft escapade..where we took it out into the breakers and ending up flipping it, then swimming back to shore.  Ah..those were the days.

I'll have to go through my things and find some of my photos to post as well.

It would be great to get together with everyone who was with us in '89.


----------



## John Nayduk (8 Sep 2008)

Oh no, rumours of a reunion in the air!  Seriously, it would be great to see some of those folks again.  
On the range today we were talking and I mentioned Namibia, the person across form me says "Oh, you were there?  I work with Phil Nicoles, he was there too."  Small world.


----------



## OLD935SGT (8 Sep 2008)

OK...so i'll ask...who is goint to organize the reunion?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Sep 2008)

OLD935SGT said:
			
		

> OK...so i'll ask...who is goint to organize the reunion?



Aha...someone just took the bait!


----------



## John Nayduk (9 Sep 2008)

Gee, I don't know, OLD935SGT, know anyone who is retired with a little time on his hands?  :


----------



## OLD935SGT (9 Sep 2008)

The name says it all...not retired...but OLD.  Besides everyone knows that Sr NCO's don't do...they delegate.  Remember what DND stands for...Delegate 'N Disappear.  That was the first lesson taught on JLC.

All kidding aside...I am more than willing to help out...but I would like some help....anyone out there?


----------



## John Nayduk (9 Sep 2008)

I won't be available to help until March/April time frame, too bad because March 09 is the 20th anniversary of the advance party going over.  Boy, 20 years already.  
I guess the first question would be, who would go to a reunion and where would we hold it?  Toronto might be a good place, central for the Ontario people anyway.  We'd need to have everyone we know that went write a list of who we remember.  John, any other ideas?


----------



## OLD935SGT (9 Sep 2008)

I'm not sure who Recce Guy actually is, but this is John.  It would be very good if we could get our hands on an old nominal role


----------



## John Nayduk (10 Sep 2008)

I figured that it was you.  How many ex sea cadets from Agamemnon were on the first tour in Namibia.
I have a group photo of the advance party in the photo album at home.  I think that I wrote most of the names on the back of it.  Maybe if everyone who has posted on this thread can write a few names down, we can try to contact them and they may know more people.  Worth a try.


----------



## John Nayduk (24 Sep 2008)

Boy, this thread got awful quiet.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2008)

OLD935SGT said:
			
		

> I agree with Recce Guy...those are great photos...brings back all kinds of memories.  I actually drove the some of the Polish Contingent home on Canada Day...and they were very drunk.  There Sgt was pissed with them and I am sure there were more than a few who were sorry the next day.
> 
> Like Recce Guy, I see all kinds of faces I recognize, but most of the names escape me.  I think I was part of the group that was riding camels that day outside of Swakopmund.  If memory serves, the fellow on the camel was staying at the beach house at the same time as me...and was involved in the rubber raft escapade..where we took it out into the breakers and ending up flipping it, then swimming back to shore.  Ah..those were the days.
> 
> ...



Dammit. I was there for that!! Yes, we were all at the beachhouse that weekend. Allison Randall was the other girl. I'll scan up a couple of more pics from that same night ... that's the night we ate at the German Restaurant in Swak and all came home very drunk & loudly singing (insert little ditty of a song that is not publsihable) ---- and the police came, and we got in trouble. We deserved it. :-[

Pics to follow later this evening ... I have a date I need to get ready for!!  >


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2008)

OLD935SGT said:
			
		

> I'm not sure who Recce Guy actually is, but this is John.  It would be very good if we could get our hands on an old nominal role



Start a Facebook Group: 89 CLU(less). You'd be surprised at the hits you may get.

I'm still in contact with:

Jonesy (the "jail" guy from 3 Cdo, now at CPC);
My estranged of course;
Ron Benda;
Karen Sorenson (trucker type);
Dan Sullivan (out in Ships West);
Omar Leblanc (trucker type - now out but working as a civ trucker here);
Ivan Finstad (2 Cdo type - still out west);
Jimmy Dicks (at CFSAL);
Ron Benda;
Brad Denoon;
Donna Marzalek;
Steve Thompson (out for about 5 years now - just diagnosed with Parkinsons Disease);
Diana Tucker (Walker now ... in Trenton, but out);
Leslie Little (I could probably track her down again - she's out);
Rexine Fortier (could probably track her down again too).

Actually, there's already a Facebook Group for "Namibia UNTAG" ... there you go. Mostly Danes, but a couple of Canadians listed.
Namibia UNTAG


A searh of 89 CLU on Facebbok just gave me a  single name from Edmonton, but I don't know the guy. Anyone?? Bueller??


----------



## OLD935SGT (24 Sep 2008)

Army Vern;

Were you with us when we went to Etosha Pan as well?  Almost trampled by an elephant?  Leaving someone behind the truck to have a pee?  Having a campfire with petrified wood?

I think there is some damning video out there as well.


----------



## OLD935SGT (24 Sep 2008)

Army Vern;

There is also the story of the girls who got "locked" inside a store in Swakopmund for the afternoon, and a number people spent the day searching for them.  You wouldn't be one of them....would you?


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2008)

OLD935SGT said:
			
		

> Army Vern;
> 
> There is also the story of the girls who got "locked" inside a store in Swakopmund for the afternoon, and a number people spent the day searching for them.  You wouldn't be one of them....would you?



Oh my gawd ...  :-X


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2008)

OLD935SGT said:
			
		

> Army Vern;
> 
> Were you with us when we went to Etosha Pan as well?  Almost trampled by an elephant?  Leaving someone behind the truck to have a pee?  Having a campfire with petrified wood?
> 
> I think there is some damning video out there as well.



Double oh my Gawd ...

I was on the bus and the bus had to come back for me after I was left behind in that town having my pee - and found the liquor store while I waited? And then, I was so drunk out - that I bartered my way into that "Mr Man" carving on the side of the road for a mere 5 Rand on the way back ... ?

And thank goodness that the bus was equipped with a toilet for when I felt the sudden urge to vomit ... only there was no water left in the system? The boys were sooooooooo pissed at me about having to "waste" their beers washing that down.  >

Nope - it wasn't me.

Fack.


----------



## John Nayduk (25 Sep 2008)

Ah, those were the days.
I remember the medic Phil Beach (no idea where he's at),  WO Skelding (out now living in St John Nfld), Ken Willett (he's out now), Frank Demaine (saw him in Toronto in the spring, he's still in), Dan Hummel (out now).
Looking forward to seeing those pics from Vern.


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2008)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> Ah, those were the days.
> I remember the medic Phil Beach (no idea where he's at),  WO Skelding (out now living in St John Nfld), Ken Willett (he's out now), Frank Demaine (saw him in Toronto in the spring, he's still in), Dan Hummel (out now).
> Looking forward to seeing those pics from Vern.



Fack. Last time I saw Phil was in Halifax --- eons ago.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2008)

I believe Phil is now in Meaford.


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2008)

Kim Lapointe - A MCpl & Sgt in Namibia, is now the DCO of 2RCR. I bump into him every now and then still.

Pic below on the Recce site. Scroll down to bottom picture; he's on the right.

http://www.dragoons.ca/csqn.html


----------



## John Nayduk (6 Oct 2008)

Haven't seen him in a while.  He did ok, god on him.


----------



## Rhibwolf (11 Nov 2008)

I just found a UN flag given to me by my uncle, WO Greg Carey.  It was the last UN flag to be flown by Canada in Namibia.  I dont have any real attachment to it, as I wasnt there, but if anyone who was there would like it, pm me.  Note, I dont often log in, so be patient.


----------



## old_sadf (22 Jan 2009)

Well if anybody’s still around let me inject some excitement into this chat, I’m ex SADF and was in Namibia 1989


----------



## John Nayduk (25 Jan 2009)

Good to hear from you.  Were involved with the parachute club at the airport?


----------



## old_sadf (26 Jan 2009)

nope I was a gunner in a ratel 20 involved in the action of 1st April 1989


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2009)

old_sadf said:
			
		

> nope I was a gunner in a ratel 20 involved in the action of 1st April 1989



I'll assume then, action involving SADF/Namibian Security Police against SWAPO guerillas during their incursions into Namibia from Angola?


----------



## old_sadf (27 Jan 2009)

That’s correct, we were on our way to Walvis bay when we got woken up in the middle of the night telling us we are on our way back (thought it was a Aprils fools day joke  )


----------



## John Nayduk (30 Jan 2009)

I remember that.  We were at the showgrounds in Windhoek at the time.  I still have a bunch of newspapers from that week at home in a box.


----------



## old_sadf (30 Jan 2009)

very nerve wrecking 9 days that followed, a time in my life that I'll never forget.


----------



## jim shaw (31 Jan 2010)

I was in Namibia, in 1989. the firts tour, I spent most of my time down in keetmanshoop


----------



## jim shaw (31 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll assume then, action involving SADF/Namibian Security Police against SWAPO guerillas during their incursions into Namibia from Angola?


I was there as well, a night not to be forgottern


----------



## John Nayduk (31 Jan 2010)

Good to hear from you Jim.  Are you still in? 
I only made it down there once, passing through to deliver some camping trailers to election monitors further south.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2010)

jim shaw said:
			
		

> I was there as well, a night not to be forgottern



IIRC, I was in that "out of bounds" place due to the hotel bombing ... the discotheque on the top floor of the Continental Hotel in Windhoek with some others who shall not be named ...  8)

_"Oh what a night"_ ...


----------



## opcfan (2 Feb 2014)

Hello,
I am new here and would like to get in contact with anyone who was in Namibia in 89/90 as part of UNTAG and in the 89th Canadian Logistic Unit. Thanks Jim


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2014)

There's a few of us on here ...

See this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/3502/post-34768.html#msg34768


----------

